# Place for Poses?



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello I was just wondering if anyone knew of a free place to get poses. I think it would really help in developing my art if I had more references than just myself and my little wooden drawing dummy. I know there are modeling programs and stuff like that, but most I have seen are really quite expensive. Any help you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 5, 2008)

Try searching stock image sites. If you don't pay, you'll only get to see an image that's small or watermarked, but that should be enough to be helpful.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 5, 2008)

Got any links to one by chance?


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 5, 2008)

Pose Maniacs?

http://www.posemaniacs.com/blog/pose/

I also think dA has a section for stock photos, so prolly browse though thems.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 5, 2008)

Yay! Thank you, that should work out perfectly. I was just hitting a brick wall in terms of trying to think up poses that wouldn't turn out awkward. Looks like I got some stuff to look at now. ^^


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 6, 2008)

there are -tons- of stock people at deviantart  

http://suicide-stock.deviantart.com/

http://absense-stock.deviantart.com/

http://umbradenoapte-stock.deviantart.com/

http://evil-kittie-stock.deviantart.com/

http://moonchilde-stock.deviantart.com/

http://tragicstock.deviantart.com/

and... hundreds more.

one of my personal favorites is 

http://unholy-stock.deviantart.com/


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 7, 2008)

^there are two more; pay sites, but viewing is free. and some photos also show lighting and shadows.

http://www.fineart.sk/

http://www.3d.sk/index.php

also, browsing web shops that offer underwear can give you many stylish photos of women and men in sexy underwear, including the surroundings, of course. but you'd have to look for the more pricey stuff, as their manufacturers sometimes deliver them photographs of their products made by really professional photographers. even a sex shop could give you ideas, depending on your preferences, of course.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I really appreciate all the help. For the time being I am trying to focus on the non adult stuff, which made it kind of hard to find a great deal of poses. 

You guys don't know how much I appreciate all the help ^^. I wont forget it.


----------



## Oddeye (Jul 7, 2008)

There's also *gasp* the real world!! Sorry. I know it's hard, but it's the greatest pratice, and helps a lot on things like muscles and so. Just copy the pose, really fast. 
Or a mirrow migth help you too? Then you can keep on looking at the same pose, along with knowing whch muscles that are uses, and it's a lot easier to study the pose that way.


----------



## iciewolf (Jul 17, 2008)

www.posemaniacs.com [ Its is a wonderful site for practice. It also breaks down the muscles in the body to show how they bend and stretch. I recommend doing the 30 second poses trial for figure practice. Helps to sketch poses quickly for thumbnails and etc.]


----------

